# New Glide and Twitch bait



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

7.5" Long with tail










4" Sucker


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Those look great! I like the tail on the jerkbait. That sucker is going to get smashed!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That's an interesting design on the top one, TRE. I bet that thing is going to get nailed.

The sucker bait should have a great wobble to it. Is that through-wired? 

Nice work.


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks guys! The sucker is through-wired, something that I've gotten down since I started a few years back. It's amazing how the process starts to come together for you when you do it a few times. The Glidebait is made out of PVC and is weighted to slowly sink, when pulled it walks the dog pretty well. I was impressed by how easy the PVC is to work with, and look forward to using it more in the future. I have another glider done so I'll get the pictures up here soon.

Those twitchbaits wobble so wide with the square lip that they look like they're rolling over. It's weird cause during the retrieve it makes it look like the eye is always on the side, but it's from it moving back and forth so quick you just see one eye in the center, just above the line tie.


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That body style looks like it would be effective in a variety of sizes. Let me know how that tail affects the action. It looks like it will provide stability when the bait is aggressively ripped through the water.

Good stuff, ThreeRivers.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Very nice Evan, how did you get the textured sparkle in the second glider? Kind of looks like the material that you took the picture on top of.

We hit Moraine all day Sat. and Sun. without a rip. We had to break through ice to get out into the main lake so with this cold snap coming the next few days I'm afraid the boat season is over for the year, time to hit the rivers!


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks guys...Scott, it's some pearl mylar sheeting that I got from Michaels. It came in a roll like ribbon, but it's about 4 inches wide. It's not sticky or anything so I use spray adhesive to get it where I want. Same stuff I used on this one:


















And hopefully the end of those big annoying orange blobs of overspray will soon be coming to an end with a visit from Santa. That's right, I'm finally climbing out of the dark ages of rattle cans and getting an airbrush!!!


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey Vince, I put some of your tips to work about securing the scaling material better and did this one: My first attempt at a walleye pattern (with the cans still!)


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Good stuff! Wait till you see how much easier it is with the airbrush. You'll love it!


----------

